# Smok tfv8 baby Beast replacement glass



## yaronkark1 (27/10/16)

hi guys my friends smok tfv8 baby Beast has sadly broken. The spare one also.

Any vendors selling a replacement glass for the baby Beast?

Thanks


----------

